# Need concise Guide to Series 2 SA Hacks



## androidtivo (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,

Trying to decide on my next standalone Tivo, between a free after rebate new Series 2 which would not be hackable, or a used older Series 2 which would. 

Is there a good guide to hacking the SERIES 2 STANDALONE models, and what each hack does? That would help me to decide if hacking is important to me. I know I can upgrade the hard drive on all the units. 

I'd like to be able to do Multiple room viewing, to be able to backup shows to my PC for later watching, and to be able to listen to music from my PC. I don't care about Caller-id, or extraction, or anything like that. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if that's all you want you don't have to hack anything all that stuff is included with a subscription.


----------



## androidtivo (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm still curious if there is a concise list of hacks that apply to Series 2 SA units, and what the best of the hacks are? I've looked at the Zipper Wiki, but that's for DirectTivo units.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

androidtivo said:


> I'm still curious if there is a concise list of hacks that apply to Series 2 SA units, and what the best of the hacks are? I've looked at the Zipper Wiki, but that's for DirectTivo units.


Go to the other forum and search for tivo hacking 101 for newbies in the Newbie forum there is an excelent FAQ that addresses a TON of hacking basics including this question.


----------

